# Amano Shrimp after WC - Swimming "Frantic" or "Excited" ?



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrimp are much more active right after a water change. That behaviour is normal due to them detecting the small change in parameters or cleaner water. Shrimp are stressed if they swim around all the time instead of grazing.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not sure how long you have had them but Amanos are pretty damn hardy shrimps. 

if the behavior you notice is always consistent after some event then it's nothing to be concerned about it.

FYI I use at 2 or 3 5G water cooler jugs for the water changes and the temp is at least more than 15-20 degrees cooler than the tank and they don't exhibit any unusual behavior.

The water change and feeding is when the shrimps swim around.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

They do this from time to time and normally after water changes. If this behavior persists for more than a day then I would recheck your water parameters. Water changes also promote molting. Sometimes mine hang out at the top of the tank and at first it did alarm me as this was odd.

After some time I would see them grazing again. Normal behavior is grazing, not swimming around or lurking near the top of the tank. 

They are very hardy though - I would think most of your fish would show symptoms of stress before these guys.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine do it all the time after a water change and I had 2 out of the 6 for 8 years, the other 4 for 3 years. Don't look like stress related behaviour to me. Maybe they rather enjoy the fresh clean water. I would not worry about it. Just make sure you close the lid and do a head count before walking away from the tank as they have a bad habit of jumping right out of the water during the excitement. I found a couple of mine on the floor before. I hope they have learned their lesson. I returned them to the tank and they were ok but I now watch closely to make sure they don't try to jump out again.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

A lid of some sort (perhaps just a top "frame" with a slot for netting) is my next tank project 

I may need brighter lighting to be able to pull that off tho..

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

As long as you keep the water level 1" or so below the surface of your tank you should be fine. People often have problems when they have rimless tanks they fill up to like the WAYYY top.


----------

